# Windows Taskleiste verändern...



## Kipperlenny (13. Juli 2006)

Moin

Da ich beim Proggen neben dem apache, IE und Firefox noch zwei PHP-Editoren, den Media Player, das FTP-Prog, den Quelltext des IE und den Ordner mit den Datein offen habe, wirds in meiner Taskleiste immer sehr voll (das mein alter PIII 800Mhz, 256mb (seit gestern, vorher 128 ^^) Laptop das hinbekommt wundert mich sowieso).

Meine Frage nun, kann man irgendwie festlegen, dass bestimmte Fenster (z.b. apache Konsole) nicht in der Taskleiste stehen? Oder kann man irgendwie die Anordnung der Fenster in der Taskleiste verändern (Drag&Drop geht ja leider nicht...)?

thanks (und ja ich weiß, das Windows ja sowieso e ist *g*).

lenny


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Windows 3.11?!  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Kipperlenny (13. Juli 2006)

Na Quark, XP natürlich


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2006)

So natürlich ist es nicht.... gibt ja noch mehr Windows Versionen die eine Taskleiste haben. 

Du könntest z.b. die Gruppierung ähnlicher Elemente abschalten.
Dann hast Du bei vielen Fenstern nichtmehr dieses Aufklappmenü in der Taskleiste, sondern alles nebeneinander.
Bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 passen so ca. 30 Fenster nebeneinander (je nachdem wie voll Dein Systray ist  ).
Bei mehr Fenstern wird eine neue Reihe angefangen.
Dann sind auch alle Fenster in der Reihenfolge angeordnet, in der Du sie gestartet hast.
Finde ich persönlich angenehmer.

Apache (und falls vorhanden auch MySQL) könntest Du als Dienst laufen lassen..... dann bist Du die Konsolenfenster los.

Es gab zwar mal ein Programm für Windows 95 mit dem man Fenster im Systray verschwinden lassen konnte, aber der Hit war es auch nicht..... und dann ist es Fraglich ob es überhaupt unter XP laufen würde.
Evtl. könntest Du Dein Systray auch ein wenig aufräumen..... nicht alle Symbole die dort sind braucht man.
Einige Programme kann man auch so einstellen dass sie beim minimieren im Systray verschwinden..... z.b. G6 FTP und Netants..... einfach mal in den Programmeinstellungen nach einer solchen Einstellung suchen.

Die Anordnung in der Taskleiste kannst Du so wohl nicht ändern..... mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt das Windows dazu eine Option bietet..... ich wüsste auch nicht dass es dafür irgendein Programm gibt.
Aber wie oben schon gesagt, Du kannst die Anordnung ja dadurch beeinflussen, in dem Du die Programme in der entsprechenden Reihenfolge startest..... so mache ich es auch immer.


----------

